# Südfrankreich - Verdon/Ardeche/Mittelmeer?



## 3Dollar (15. August 2011)

Hallo!

Die Infos zu meinem Anliegen sind in diesem Forum noch etwas spärlich, weshalb ich nun einen neuen Thread eröffne.

Ich habe vor im September Südfrankreich mit dem Wohnmobil zu bereisen. So wie es aussieht wird die 3-wöchige Tour entlang der Ardeche zum Verdon und von da aus zum Mittelmeer (Provence, Camarque etc.) stattfinden.
Eine kleine Auswahl meiner Angelausrüstung wird mit im Gepäck sein, jedo hbin ich mir noch nicht sicher, wo und wie diese am besten zum Einsatz kommt.
Mein letzter Urlaub in Südfrankreich liegt schon eine Dekade zurück, aber ich erinnere mich noch gut an die Ardèche und den darin umherschwimmenden Forellen. Die Verdon, die ich noch nicht kenne, macht ebenfalls laut einiger Fotos einen guten Eindruck als Forellenfluss.

Frage 1:
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung in den beiden Flüssen sammeln können, was die Jagd auf Forellen etc. anbelangt? Ist Spinnfischen sinnvoll oder welche Methoden kommen dort vorrangig zum Einsatz (vom Fliegenfischen einmal abgesehen)?
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand ein paar gute Tipps geben...Spots, Köder etc.


Frage 2:
Gerne würde ich mein Glück auch im Mittelmeer (Häfen, Strand, Felsküste, Molen) versuchen. Ich lese immer wieder, dass hier vor allem Grundmontagen zum Einsatz kommen. Wie sieht es mit Spinnfischen aus? Aussichtsreich- oder los?


----------



## Heilbutt (16. August 2011)

*AW: Südfrankreich - Verdon/Ardeche/Mittelmeer?*

Servus,
ich beneide dich gerade, weil wir eigentlich auch vor hatten Campingurlaub an der Ardeche (Nähe Vallon pont árc) zu machen.
Der Urlaub fällt leider ins Wasser :c

Natürlich habe ich mich im Vorfeld auch ein bischen über die Angelbedingungen erkundigt.
Die Massen an Paddlern sind im September wohl ziemlich durch, allerdings hab ich gelesen das bei wenig Niederschlag auch die Wasserstände schwierig niedrig sein können!?!?!#t
Bekannte von uns haben in Ardeche und einigen Nebenflüssen teilweise riesige Barben gesehen.

Was präzises kann ich dir leider nicht berichten, da ich eben noch nicht selbst dort war...

Wäre klasse wenn du nach deinem Urlaub hier ein paar Impressionen reinstellst (damit ich mich mal so richtig ärgern kann)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## 3Dollar (16. August 2011)

*AW: Südfrankreich - Verdon/Ardeche/Mittelmeer?*

Hallo Holger!

vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung. Pont d'arc habe ich auch schon in meiner Landkarte angekreuzt. Man findet leider recht wenig Informationen im Netz über die Angelei an der Ardèche, bzw. generell zu vergleichbaren Flüssen in der Gegend. Hier und da finde ich Auflistungen von vorkommenden Fischarten, wobei auch immer wieder Salmoniden gelistet sind. Komisch, dass es dazu keine/kaum Berichte gibt (auch nicht auf französisch).
Ich kann gerne nach dem Urlaub ein paar Impressionen hier posten und berichten, wie es gelaufen ist etc.. Allerdings wird es auch kein reiner Angeurlaub...Frauchen möchte lieber ans Meer und die Sonne anbeten |rolleyes daher werden wir uns verhältnismäßig wenig im Inland aufhalten...

Falls jemand noch Informationen zum Angeln in den genannten Regionen/Flüssen hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn er diese hier kundgeben könnte!


----------



## Skyant (23. August 2011)

*AW: Südfrankreich - Verdon/Ardeche/Mittelmeer?*

Ich war im Juni/Juli 3 Wochen an der Ardeche  und hab auch ein paar Mal geangelt. Forellen gab es in der Ardeche nur sehr vereinzelt. Das Wasser war einfach zu warm und die waren eher sehr weit im Oberlauf (vor Aubenas) oder in den kleinen Nebenflüssen (La Beaume, Ligne, Drobi) aber auch da hab ich sie nicht in Massen vorhanden.

In allen Flüssen/Bächen wimmelt es von Barben und Döbeln. Eigentlich findet man an jeder Stelle einige große Barben. Die halten sich tagsüber im Schatten der Felsen oder größerer Steine auf. Mit Käse waren die auf Grund eigentlich immer zu überlisten. Viele große Barben waren hier zu finden.
http://g.co/maps/kdeg (vor der Brücke rechts)

Die Ardeche hat einen sehr guten Karpfenbestand und wenn man ein ruhiges, tiefes Fleckchen findet kann man die sehr gut mit Boilie überlisten. Man muss halt zusehen, dass da nicht die Kanus langfahren. Sonst wird es nervig. Mir ist hier http://g.co/maps/jnyd
ein schöner Karpfen ausgestiegen, weil ein Kanu über die Schnur gedonnert ist und ich Schnur geben musste.

Eine sehr schöne Stelle ist in Roums zwischen Brücke und Wehr auf der rechten Seite.
http://g.co/maps/fc5r
So ab 18:30 bis 19:00 sind die Kanus durch und man kann da mit Boilie fischen. Wir waren zweimal an dieser Stelle und haben einen 85cm Karpfen 11,5 kg und eine 58cm Barbe gefangen. Gebissen haben die jeweils gegen 22:00 Uhr als es langsam kühler wurde. Gegenüber auf nem Felsen sas ein Einheilischer der auf nen Felsen saß und 2 schöne Barben (ca.50cm) gefangen hat.

In der Gegend da macht es aber auch echt Spaß einfach nur die Fische zu beobachten, wie die Barben im Schwarm immer die selben 2-3 Meter durch die Strömung schwimmen, dann aufsteigen und sich wieder ans Ende der Reihe treiben lassen (wie der Kreisel beim Radfahren). Ich könnte auch beobachten, wie entgegen der Lehrmeinung eine Barbe nicht vom Boden gefressen hat. Die hatte sich kurz bevor eine Brotflocke kam in die Strömung gestellt und dann quasi senkrecht stehend das Brot gefressen hat.


----------



## 3Dollar (24. August 2011)

*AW: Südfrankreich - Verdon/Ardeche/Mittelmeer?*

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Infos, Skyant!

Leider sind Karpfen nicht so meine Zielfische. Das Karpfenangeln scheint jedoch in (Süd)Frankreich sehr verbreitet und beliebt zu sein. Zumindest findet man verhältnismäßig viele Informationen dazu im Internet. 

Mir sticht nun auch mehr und mehr der Lac de Saint Croix in die Augen. Ich plane einen Abstecher dorthin um anschließend die Verdon bis Castellane zu erkunden. Da muss doch was gehen bezüglich der Salmoniden?


----------



## Blonder (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Südfrankreich - Verdon/Ardeche/Mittelmeer?*

August in die Provence

Bin dort mit der Familie in der Nähe von Brignoles. Mein Sohn (10 J.) und ich sind Anfänger. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. Wo haben wir vielleicht auf was Chancen? Haben beide eine 240 Spinnrute... Barsch, Forelle oder so wäre toll...


----------



## mok (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Südfrankreich - Verdon/Ardeche/Mittelmeer?*



3Dollar schrieb:


> Hallo Holger!
> 
> Man findet leider recht wenig Informationen im Netz über die Angelei an der Ardèche, bzw. generell zu vergleichbaren Flüssen in der Gegend. Hier und da finde ich Auflistungen von vorkommenden Fischarten, wobei auch immer wieder Salmoniden gelistet sind. Komisch, dass es dazu keine/kaum Berichte gibt (auch nicht auf französisch).



#d
Über so einen Unsinn kann ich mich masslos aufregen.


Ich weiß nicht  in welchem "Netz" du deine Informationen suchst! In keinem anderen Land ist das Angeln einfacher und zugänglicher gestaltet als in Frankreich! Über kein anderes Land findest du mehr KLARE Informationen über das Angeln, die Gewässer und den Fischbestand, die Nordländer mal ausgenommen.
Und wen es überfordert, der nimmt sich einen staatlich ausgebildeten "guide de pêche" die es überall in Frankreich gibt...

Wir machen es euch hier in Frankreich doch super einfach...und ihr Deutschen (keine Verallgemeinerung!)? - trotzdem nur am meckern und nörgeln...
Versetzt euch mal in die Lage eines Ausländers, der bei euch in Deutschland angeln möchte...

Wünsche allen die in Frankreich angeln, viele Fische (no-kill!) und schöne Stunden...

à bientot au bord des eaux en camargue
mok


----------



## Blonder (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Südfrankreich - Verdon/Ardeche/Mittelmeer?*

@ mol: fühlte mich erst angesprochen...

Bin der Vorposter und heiße auch Holger 

Scheinst Dich ja auszukennen. Hast Du - siehe oben - Tipps für uns?

Gruß... Holger


----------



## mok (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Südfrankreich - Verdon/Ardeche/Mittelmeer?*



Blonder schrieb:


> @ mol: fühlte mich erst angesprochen...
> 
> Bin der Vorposter und heiße auch Holger
> 
> ...



Salut Holger,
die von dir gewählte Urlaubsregion (83-Var) wurde dieses Jahr von heftigsten Unwettern getroffen, u.a. in Brignoles steht das Wasser teilweise immernoch. Ratsam wäre es, sich vorher genau bei dem Campingplatz, Hotel, etc. zu informieren, ob dort ein Aufenthalt überhaupt möglich ist oder sein wird.

Was das Angeln betrifft, guckst du hier: 

http://fr.calameo.com/read/0015562297d7ad2c9dae0

wenn dich bestimmte Passagen interessieren, kann ich dir übersetzen.

Gruß
mok


----------



## Blonder (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Südfrankreich - Verdon/Ardeche/Mittelmeer?*

Salut Monk, merci!!!


----------



## mok (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Südfrankreich - Verdon/Ardeche/Mittelmeer?*



Blonder schrieb:


> Salut Monk, merci!!!



De rien!

MOK !!!!


----------



## Blonder (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Südfrankreich - Verdon/Ardeche/Mittelmeer?*

Ups, sorry


----------

